# Ugh. Large scratch and dent



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not really a fixed price repair on a rocker......time and material price......one of those 'estimate is really just a estimate' type of claim.

As opposed to a bolt on part like a bumper cover or door where the part price is fixed and the labor for paint and prep has been established, a rocker panel hit is variable.
In general, every effort is made to straighten it as best possible and fill will be required.....this because the rocker is part of the entire side of the car, called the 'Ring'.
That panel goes from bottom to top, 'a' pillar to the end of the fender where the tailight housings are.....the largest panel other than the floor, of a automobile......so, to avoid creating leaks or potental rust areas, repair is always the first thought.

Rob


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Rob. I figured it would probably be preferable not to replace the entire piece for this relatively minor work. I am trying to figure if this would be worth an insurance claim.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

PapaMurph said:


> Thanks Rob. I figured it would probably be preferable not to replace the entire piece for this relatively minor work. I am trying to figure if this would be worth an insurance claim.


Get a couple of estimates and you decide.....if it is close to your deductable you may decide to not make a claim.
If, however, you are claim free and have been for over five years a claim now won't create a financial hit that you pay for for all of eternity.

Estimates are free.....get a feel for what you are looking at.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Verify your insurance policy on the "accident forgiveness."


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I wish these cars all came with the RS style rocker covers, it would give us a bit of protection from such damage. Much easier to replace the plastic piece.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

That is going to be an expensive repair.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

We'll see. I'm taking it in for an estimate early this afternoon before I call my insurance agent. If over my deductable--that is is what insurance is for. It has been a long time since I had any real claims. There was a fender bender that seems like it has been about years--and no real damage. Lady did a police report - but I don't even recall there being an insurance claim. There was no visible damage. My wife hit a deer probably 8 to 10 years back and that's it.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I've got the same issue on the side of mine, got up on a curb but not that bad It's mostly underneath but I need to get that fixed because the paint is starting to chip off so let me know how much you're estimate is if you pop back on here.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Estimate is $2300. They noted damage underneath the front bumper. Basically that would cover fixing the damage, and taking off all the parts, and painting everything on the passenger side. 8 of the 38 hours estimated is related to the front bumper. So figure $1800 if the only damage had been to the rocker.

If I take it where I got the first quote, they can't get it in until Nov 17th, returned to me right before Thanksgiving. I am going this afternoon to get another quote--where I've had previous work done.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

$3k is around what I was expecting so not bad.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I would look into side skirts or a body kit. Just a side skirt such as RS or some aftermarket would cover that damage up. Guess I know why there was such a thing as curb feelers LOL.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Took it to the 2nd shop. They will get the quote to me tomorrow. Looks like he was thinking to replace instead of repairing. I am curious what the difference in quote would be. The first shop was way more thorough.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Still waiting on the quote from the 2nd shop.I did talk to them. They are recommending replacing the entire panel with a new part.

Which is preferable? All else being equal.

Both shops are going to be taking the panel off to do the work. Is there still more risk of leakage-issues with a new panel? Or would the concern be equal with both methods?

I do have a higher comfort level with the first shop--they were able to get a quote done while I was there and were more thorough with their inspection. Both are set up with my insurance as preferred and would be fully guaranteed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If it were me I'd want a new panel, especially since you probably haven't made the first car payment yet.


----------



## PapaMurph (Oct 16, 2014)

Just received the estimate from the 2nd shop and it was virtually the same--$100 more for the new piece. I am thinking that's the route I will go.


----------



## lejarrin (Jan 13, 2013)

Will be cheaper to intall RS side skirts. I've done the same on my car.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

I just droped mine off at the local chevy dealer to fix pretty well the same thing they estimated it at $400 I dont know if i should be scared or what? all i know its going to be a long couple of days tell i get my car back to know if they are going to do a quality job or not


----------

